# Silliness in the snow



## FearlessFreep (Mar 26, 2009)

Had a blizzard today so Daniel and I thought we'd have some fun in the snow

"Snowhsinsul"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 26, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> Had a blizzard today so Daniel and I thought we'd have some fun in the snow
> 
> "Snowhsinsul"



That was terrific. Not just the snow, the techniques were really spirited and fantastic.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 27, 2009)

Fun!  You have to love the snow!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2009)

Way nice... only thing is... get a haircut... :lol: (just kidding)


----------



## rmclain (Mar 27, 2009)

The last throw was very nice.

R. McLain


----------

